# A few pics from tonight.



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I haven't moved things around yet. Still growing things in and might add more sand when I do move things .

The shrimp are doing ok, there were some big losses at first but seems ok now.
I'm going to get some more cherry and ghosts.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Damn nice pics. You are doing a great job at making your tanks look natural.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

looks good man keep the pics coming


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool pics Winkyee, what kind of tetra or rasbora or whatever in the fourth pic down? All pics look great!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the wisteria looks like it is coming in great. wonderful shots of the shrimp.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Winks...you rock man :laugh: Gotta love the effort, and attention to detail.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

that big rhom doesnt eat everything?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Love the natural look-Look like when it fills in everything is going to look great man-Do you run pressurized co2 or no?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks Guys, 
It's great to have a nice tank again.



holmes4 said:


> Love the natural look-Look like when it fills in everything is going to look great man-Do you run pressurized co2 or no?


 I'm not using any Co2 yet, I'm adding a 1-2 caps of Excel per day along with Nitrogen, Potassium, Iron .
The phosphates have been fine and there's just a bit of beard algea left. It's dying off.
I think things will start to boom soon.


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

Looking good Wink!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice looking planted tanks setup


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow, nice shots!

Plants look like they are happy in there









Keep them nice shots coming in heh--the rhom looks like a mean mamma jamma!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow lots of growth since your last pics. That rhom looks like he is enjoying himself in his aquatic jungle. Those shrimp looks awesome as well. Been looking into getting some of them myself.
E


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

god that diamond looks nice


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

looks nice winkyee, i love the way that shrimp looks, oh yeah lovely diamond also


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

That's my ideal tank there bro.
I am not going to repeat what everyone had said.
But I like to ask, what camera and lense are you using?

keep those pics coming.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

great tank winkyee, those plants are growing in nicely. that rhom looks flawless as well!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Round Head said:


> That's my ideal tank there bro.
> I am not going to repeat what everyone had said.
> But I like to ask, what camera and lense are you using?
> 
> keep those pics coming.


Canon 20D and kit lens and a couple others.


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

Great tank, lol
Definately need more shrimp!!!


----------

